# Ark: Survival Evolved



## Flash (May 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FW9vsrPWujI[/YOUTUBE]


Indie developer Studio Wildcard is promising all that and more with its new project, Ark: Survival Evolved, which the company bills as an "open-world dinosaur survival game." 



> As a human man or woman, you awaken naked on an island along with a group of other players. You must forage for food in the schizophrenic weather, where the days are blazing hot and the nights are freezing. You'll need to harvest resources to craft shelters and other items in order to eke out a meager existence. And you'll have to learn how to hunt the dinosaurs, woolly mammoths, megalodons and other now-extinct beasts — and eventually, tame them — if you want to truly survive.



Studio Wildcard is developing Ark in Unreal Engine 4 for *Linux, Mac, PlayStation 4, Windows PC and Xbox One*, and said in a press release that it will bring the PC versions to Steam Early Access on June 2. The company is planning for a year of Early Access development, with a release on all platforms set for June 2016.

Ark: Survival Evolved lets you domesticate dinosaurs, if you can stay alive long enough | Polygon


----------



## Cruzy (May 12, 2015)

The concept seems interesting. Let's see how the development is done


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2015)

sold. 

and the sabre toothed cat + other pre historic animals is a cool bonus.


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2015)

cool. I'm in . Exploration looks deep.

- - - Updated - - -

how much cost btw


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

If Jurassic Park Were an MMO, It'd Look Like ARK: Survival Evolved


[h=1]One To Watch(?): Ark - Survival Evolved[/h]


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2015)

Domesticating dinos is a cool concept.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2015)

you can mount prehistoric crocodiles and pterodactyls..
wtf ! thats so badass


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2015)

the dinos have feathers. This game did well.
haha @ LOTR reference


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mYUNkTaR1xw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jul 3, 2015)

Top on the charts for last months still costly for me


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2015)

still in early access/beta?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

yup. guess it is gonna stay there for some time. Many people already stopped playing lol.
if beta just means that the developers are taking feedback and continuously updating the game, then the game could potentially be in beta throughout it's life cycle
warframe is doing this also


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2015)

IMO they should have avoided guns


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2015)

regardless of that, this game is an unoptimized mess.. the graphics is incredibly impressive but the system requirements are too steep..

The difference between medium settings and high settings is massive, low settings looks like legos

I guess thats what, being in "beta" is all about


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

yea... such titles tend to have total disregard for requirements


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 3, 2015)

guys anyone playing it? 

this game is amazing. so much content. *copypastas.com/images/Emoticons/kreygasm.png
add me on steam: mizanurification


----------



## Anorion (Dec 3, 2015)

have servers?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> guys anyone playing it?
> 
> this game is amazing. so much content. *copypastas.com/images/Emoticons/kreygasm.png
> add me on steam: mizanurification



your GPU and how does it run right now ?


----------



## Mizanurification (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes there are many populated servers. I play on Official Server 1 and it always has 50+ players/70. My ping is around 200 though, but doesn't make much difference. 

I got r9 270x. I was able to run it on high but it stresses the GPU, so playing on low. Playing on low is recommended.

It does have a lot of updates too. Which maybe bad if u have FUP.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Bump, 
Bought this game after a friend persuaded me, spent 7 hrs on this game, Very impressed.


----------

